# New Member



## slavikborisov (Sep 10, 2021)

Need member here. Did a little bit a smoking a couple years ago with not much research or know how when I was younger and it came out alright. 
Got a background in welding and fabrication and I am in the process of building a pretty good size insulated smoker powered by two smoke daddy pellet burners as I'd really like to do a few deer  this year. I'm thinking I will post as I go just to give anyone else ideas on a smoker build.  Found lot of good posts on this forum so I decided to join. Got my equipment collection start with grinder, mixer, stuffer and some other toys. Huge fan of everything meat related and always wanted to do it myself.

Appreciate all the people on here giving out free honest advice.


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 10, 2021)

Welcome to the forum!
Glad to have you join us!
Al


----------



## smokeymose (Sep 10, 2021)

Welcome from Indiana!
I'm sure a few fabricators here would like to see your ideas....


----------



## sawhorseray (Sep 10, 2021)

Welcome from Gilbert, AZ! RAY


----------



## pushok2018 (Sep 10, 2021)

Welcome from NorCal!


----------



## DRKsmoking (Sep 10, 2021)

Welcome from Nova Scotia
SMF is the place for some show and tell


slavikborisov said:


> Appreciate all the people on here giving out free honest advice.


And yes there are a lot of great people here , and have helped me a lot

David


----------



## normanaj (Sep 10, 2021)

Welcome from RI.


----------



## 912smoker (Sep 10, 2021)

Welcome to SMF from SE Ga. !
Not a fab guy but lots of em here


----------



## GATOR240 (Sep 10, 2021)

Welcome from N. Western Pa.


----------



## bauchjw (Sep 10, 2021)

Welcome! Can’t wait to see how your build goes!


----------



## kruizer (Sep 10, 2021)

Welcome to SMF from Minnesota.


----------



## Mr. Zorg (Sep 11, 2021)

Welcome from San Antonio Texas!

I'm pretty new to this forum also.


----------



## JLeonard (Sep 11, 2021)

Welcome to the forums from Mississippi. Look forward to your post and pics.
Jim


----------

